# Thur. 8-23



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Got a late start and hadn't planned to go,but walked outside about 10:00 and said why not. Got to the ramp about midnight and water looked good with a moving tide. Had generator problems and had to change plug. Fixed Gigged from about 1 to 4 and managed 13 with one at 21.75.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

very Nice I am envious..... I am try to learn this stuff but dam I have been skunked 3 times..... Maybe one day.. keep it up and let some get over this way.lol Lotsa sammiches..


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

As usual Bama you killed em. Very nice haul.
I am out of it for a while. Blew up my outboard last month. Not fixable. Will have to save up and get another motor. Gettin ready for huntin season.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

NICE Fish Terry:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Trade u some diesel work for that floormat flounder  nice gigging, jealous.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice flattie Bama !


----------

